# Selling Our Flock of Sheep Today



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Sad day...the cattle dealer is coming today to get our remaining flock of sheep.

We owe money for property taxes, and while we had 70 acres of our wood lot clear cut to make more grazing acres, and use the money from the wood to pay our taxes, the logger cut the wood and never paid us for it. His equipment is littered throughout the county, all waiting for the bank to take it back. I even have a Cat 525 skidder sitting on my land, the logger checking it every day to see if it has been repossessed yet. He is in essence, out of business.

Under Maine law he has 45 days to pay me, but that has since passed and no money, and honestly I doubt he has the $15,000 or so I am owed. We will ultimately get our money as it is outright theft and our attorneys, the Maine Forest Service and District Attorney's Office all said I will get my money, but it will take a few years for it to go through court (1 year), then a few years for the restitution payments to be made.

....

Selling the flock is sad, we have had sheep here since 1746, and actually go back to the Mayflower Days, and while the Mayflower did not have sheep on it, 3 years later a deed showed a barter for land they listed a flock of sheep as collateral. A tailor by trade, it only makes sense that we had sheep in those days, and records show we had the first sheep shearing shed in New England. Considering how cold it is here, and the need for woolen items, it makes sense.

...

But all is not bad, Katie went back to work and loves her new job. She is a banker and gets commissions, but serves high end clients. Some days she is moving $200k, so her quarterly bonuses will ultimately be nice. We are hoping to use one of those this fall to buy a new flock of sheep; maybe whole new genetics will be a good thing. My cattle dealer will go anywhere in the country so we can bring in some sheep, and buying them in the fall is the time to buy sheep.

We can also use her bonuses to pay our property taxes, not to mention investing in the farm so we can actually make money on some house rentals and stuff. So we know this will probably be the low point of farming, but thankfully the bible gives us direction on everything, even selling sheep.

Habakkuk 3:17-18

Though the fig tree may not blossom,
Nor fruit be on the vines;
Though the labor of the olive may fail,
And the fields yield no food;
Though the flock may be cut off from the fold,
And there be no herd in the stalls-
18 Yet I will rejoice in the Lord,
I will joy in the God of my salvation.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That’s a rough day, I know several farmers who went through selling their herds of dairy cattle. It’s good to focus on the positive. The folks I know miss their girls but some have enjoyed the freedom to spend more time with grandkids etc.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I hope you can find a way forward. That is a most appropriate verse for the situation. Last fall I was chatting with an immigrant employee of a neighboring feedlot and he said we need to learn not to be rebellious and ask "why me?", but rather to ask "what next?"


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

See if you can get an attorney to draw up paper work for that skid steer.....it should be yours at some point. At the very least, someone would be paying rent on land the machine is sitting on.....good luck Rutt


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Rutt,

Did you consider keeping just one or two head? Just so you still have something to keep your mind off everything going on and give you something to do?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

PaMike said:


> Rutt,
> Did you consider keeping just one or two head? Just so you still have something to keep your mind off everything going on and give you something to do?


Ditto ^

Also, glad you're trying to keep the faith.

Larry


----------



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

Very sad to hear that. Your quote at the end of your post reminds me of something one of my forebears said which is "Land maketh the the man".

Somewhat like you my family (on my mothers side) has been in Australia since the start with my so many great grandfathers back the first colonial chaplain of Western Australia plus a few other ones famous Australian explorers and so on. To put my Mum's side into perspective my great great Aunt is the face on the $50 note here in Australia. Another great great great grandfather was the first white man to cross what we call the western interior (ie Adelaide to Ayres rock to the Indian Ocean).

However all history and the massive land holdings my mother's side had had have all gone and now my wife and I are trying extremely hard to keep the farms my father built (he came over from Scotland in 1966 but I am more proud of him and his hard working Scots parents than any of my Mum's side ).

I am now working away during the week and working weekends on the farm when I get back (leaving my wife and two young kids on the farm) and essentially supporting my parents and also two workers and their families.

I just keep telling my wife it is worth it.

Anyway I appreciate the pain you are going through and I hope it works out. Best of luck.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry you had to sell your flock, i know that can be discouraging and a sad time.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi up there!
Linda and I will continue to hold You, Katie, and the girls up in Prayer, both for finances, and health concerns!
Keep the Faith, my friend, GOD will provide!
Blessings, Dave & Linda


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Rutted Field, everybody has events in our lives we do not understand or appreciate. What I might consider major to you would not even be a hiccup. Brother you have touched all of our hearts. You are an inspiration. Sadly too many family farms fail every year, probably few with the history your has. It has been suggested before you should pursue a writing career. You have a talent in the way you share so well. Kenneth


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

PaMike said:


> Rutt,
> 
> Did you consider keeping just one or two head? Just so you still have something to keep your mind off everything going on and give you something to do?


PAMike...we kept two, partly because we have a Livestock Guard Dog (LGD) and we had to have something for her to watch. This is not a pet dog, she is out with the sheep everyday, but even then she has been severely depressed. I guess in her mind she failed because the sheep are gone while on her watch.

But we also had a bottle lamb that was not ready to be weaned, so we kept him, then our best growing ewe lamb so he had a friend. Sheep prefer to be in pairs at the very least. With the dog they are well protected!!

We hope to buy more sheep this fall. We will still hay this year just for that reason, to have hay in case we can buy some later this year. Katie gets a percentage of the money she moves, so with one of her quarterly bonuses, we hope we can buy some in August or December when the prices are low.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> See if you can get an attorney to draw up paper work for that skid steer.....it should be yours at some point. At the very least, someone would be paying rent on land the machine is sitting on.....good luck Rutt


Yes our attorney has secured it, and his other equipment too. Here in Maine, a Mechanic's Lein means the "mechanic" gets his money first. It is essentially mine, and may be a way to get my money back.

Just to be clear though, it is not a skidsteer, but rather a skidder, a machine for hauling out wood.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hope you had a good Birthday Rutt.....


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Not really, but I hesitate to say as to why. At this point I am sure it sounds as if I am a drama queen, as I am sure it seems there is no way so many bad things could happen to someone in so quick of a span of time, yet unfortunately it was confirmed by the Dr on my birthday...

Katie miscarried.

Kind of a bummer. I know Katie and I are saddened by the loss for sure. We love children, have four daughters of our own, (4,10,11 and 12), yet would have loved to had welcomed another into this world. Sadly, for whatever reason, it was not to be.

It did not really hit me until I went to church though and saw a few other pregnant women and was rather despondent, only because they will get to see their children born, grow, and cherish them, and Katie and I will not have that pleasure. Of course having all girls, I can only wonder now if the child was a boy? Regardless of the gender, it is a sad loss.

However the perspective I really needed to find was that good can come of this, as we can really be compassionate for others who have experienced the complete frustration of trying to have children, and not being able to. To experience something like this, sometimes again and again, would be incredibly difficult; probably one of the most frustrating and strenuous things upon a relationship. To experience our loss; small compared to some granted because we do have children, ultimately could be good because it is one thing to be sympathetic to others, but to be empathetic is far more personal. Maybe down the road this loss will enable us to comfort others who have been where we are.

Romans 8: 28
And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him, who have been called according to his purpose.

Katie and I serve a wonderful Lord and have been bountifully blessed.

We know that, but having lost our health, equipment, sheep, and now an unborn child, we have gotten some judgment from others, yes...even family. We sin, we freely admit that, but some have also really accused, saying, "we must not be in the will of the father", code for, "why is God punishing you"?

I am not convinced that he is, there are things I struggle with, Katie too, but to be zapped for it? I am not sure that is the case.

Regardless, we still have our farm, and will do Rock the Flock this year; a benefit concert for Teen Challenge Maine where we will:

Glorify God

Help Teen Challenge (a drug rehab program)


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Man, sorry to hear that news Rutt....it seems to be like the old Morton Salt ad slogan has been ringing true. Don't worry with the judgement from others, they don't amount to a hill of beans....good luck with the Teen Challenge this year, those individuals need your help as they are lost and most want to find their way back.....it's tough for them and their families. 
Keep up the good work, my condolences to you and your wife..


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Rutt, my youngest daughter had a miscarriage and I wonder about that somewhat often. Was it a developing child? Will I know it in Heaven? If it was a true baby I believe I shall know it there. My brother wife had several miscarriages and was blessed to have two children. Have heard this from more than one older medical professionals say to trust the miscarriage, there was a reason. Yes, know there are things such as accidents and drugs that can cause them. With somedevildog, you can not please man and the Lord. My wife and I have sort courtship and it was told reason we married so quickly was she was pregnant. Just short of four years after our wedding that baby was born. Know what the lady who started that experienced? Her oldest did get married because she was and so did her granddaughter. But yes sometimes God does test, some times he must correct. Sometimes they are as you said about helping you be able to better minister. Keep the faith brother.


----------

